# Wireless Adapter for Series 3?



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Quick question, does anyone know what wireless adapters will work with the upcoming series 3 unit? Will I have to buy the Tivo branded one or will a standalone adapter from Linksys or the others work just as well? I've been using the standard phone connection with all my S1's, but a new S3 will be worth networking it to the S2 tivo I have. 

Also, how do the wireless adaptors perform? Good or bad stories welcome.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tunnelengineer said:


> Quick question, does anyone know what wireless adapters will work with the upcoming series 3 unit?


Only TiVo knows.

The S3 isn't out yet and TiVo hasn't released a list of supported network adapters...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Tunnel,

The S3 will almost certainly support USB adapters. That said, the Series3 has a functional 100Mbps ethernet port, and you would probably get better network performance using a wireless gaming adapter or wireless bridge (a 100Mbps -> wireless adapter). You can get these from D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, and just about every other wireless vendor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Tunnel,
> 
> The S3 will almost certainly support USB adapters. That said, the Series3 has a functional 100Mbps ethernet port, and you would probably get better network performance using a wireless gaming adapter or wireless bridge (a 100Mbps -> wireless adapter). You can get these from D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, and just about every other wireless vendor.


Agreed....I've been using a D-link for my S2, but I may bite the bullet and either run CAT-5 or get the bridge. My TiVo is only about 15 feet from my router, but there's a doorway in the way....I'd probably run it under a rug.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm....... 
I have an older xbox wireless adapter (in use on a 360 currently). Would the microsoft xbox wireless adaptors work better than the tivo version? 

Also, why do the wireless gaming adaptors and bridges work better (dont need a lenghtly answer, maybe a sentence or two)?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tunnelengineer said:


> hmmm.......
> I have an older xbox wireless adapter (in use on a 360 currently). Would the microsoft xbox wireless adaptors work better than the tivo version?
> 
> Also, why do the wireless gaming adaptors and bridges work better (dont need a lenghtly answer, maybe a sentence or two)?


I can't imagine they'd work "better"....anything TiVo would make available would likely be "optimized", so to speak, for TiVo hardware. Likely it would work OK, tho.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

tunnel,



> I have an older xbox wireless adapter (in use on a 360 currently). Would the microsoft xbox wireless adaptors work better than the tivo version?


If that xbox ethernet->wireless adapter is 802.11g, then possibly yes. If the xbox adapter is 802.11b, then you will probably want to replace it. An older 802.11b would work just fine to get guide data via the Internet, but it would be very slow for computer/Tivo integration and Tivo->Tivo transfers.



> Also, why do the wireless gaming adaptors and bridges work better (dont need a lenghtly answer, maybe a sentence or two)?


None of the current Tivos have 100Mbps ethernet ports, so we don't know for certain. However, on PCs and Macs, using a 100Mbps->wireless bridge or gaming adapter is almost always faster than a USB wireless adapter.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

gotcha. I didn't realize it was just a ethernet vs. USB comparison. I see now that the tivo version is USB. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

Wireless-N USB Network Adapter - Wireless Networking at Up To 4X the Range and 12X the Speed!

I have on on a desktop that wooks great with N

Comments?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Not really as this thread is not only almost a year old, but is also in the wrong forum!


----------

